# Can My 03, F-150 4.6 V8, Supercrew Pull A 25rs?



## loveland

Hi OB community, have been reading your forums and see you all just full of wisdom and so helpful 

I live near Holman,s and fell in love with the 25rss. The dealer asssures us we can tow it, no problem. The maximun loaded trailer weight is 6,500 for my TV with an axle ratio of 3.55.

If not the 25 how about the 21 rs? I can pick up the 25rss now for a great price but have to order the 21 and wait 6 weeks.

We will tow mainly in southern Ohio, trips from 1 to 3 hours each way.

Thanks in advance!
Linda and Allen


----------



## webeopelas

Short answer is yes (however, the dealer will tell you you can pull the Eifel Tower if it sells a trailer), get a good weight distributing hitch with built in sway control, expect to go no faster than 60 mph.

Long answer is more complicated and depends on your payload capacities, Gross Combined Weight Restriction, Gross Vehicle Weight Restriction, etc.

We put about 1000 lbs of stuff in ours, so you could be just under your 6500lb limit if you load about the same. If you load to capacity, you will be over your tow rating. I will not get into the discussion of whether tow ratings are gospel or guideline.

The 21RS due to your 4.8 may be an easier pull for you, but your truck should handle the 25rss.


----------



## Nathan

If you are heading south up into KY, it will be a slow go!!!









If you are within weights for towing, I don't see why not. The trailer is a reasonable length for that truck. Plus, you could always use it as a good excuse to why you HAVE to upgrade down the road!


----------



## skippershe

Hi buckeye campers!
















to Outbackers! 

It's nice that you live so close to Holman's and are able to get a really great deal








I think you should be fine with the 25rss and your F-150...Just make sure to get a good hitch set up like the Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual Cam.

Keep us posted,


----------



## campmg

You should be ok but don't expect to win any races. You'll struggle up many mountain grades if you have them. The 25rss is a great camper. I originally towed mine with a 1/2 ton Yukon but since upgraded to the 3/4 ton for more stability, power, and wheelbase. The 1/2 got the job done but I enjoy towing so much more now.


----------



## loveland

Thank you for all your helpful answers! Taking my checkbook and skipping out the door







Look for us going slow and steady on the highway. Just in time to do some FAll camping and take in the crisp, dry, brown colors








, were are in a drought here! Set a record yesterday with 93. 
HAGO
Linda


----------



## map guy

webeopelas said:


> Short answer is yes (however, the dealer will tell you you can pull the Eifel Tower if it sells a trailer), get a good weight distributing hitch with built in sway control, expect to go no faster than 60 mph.
> 
> Long answer is more complicated and depends on your payload capacities, Gross Combined Weight Restriction, Gross Vehicle Weight Restriction, etc.
> 
> We put about 1000 lbs of stuff in ours, so you could be just under your 6500lb limit if you load about the same. If you load to capacity, you will be over your tow rating. I will not get into the discussion of whether tow ratings are gospel or guideline.
> 
> The 21RS due to your 4.8 may be an easier pull for you, but your truck should handle the 25rss.


Good response and the only other point missed is make sure you get your brake control set-up properly.

Map Guy


----------



## FraTra

Knowing what I know now I wouldn't do it. I have the redisgned 2005 5.4L V8 with a 3.75 rear end and it struggles at times with my 25RSS. I feel it's a little heavy but that's just my oppinion. Yes it will pull it, no you probably won't be happy. Check you gross weights and cargo capacity cause the tongue weight, people and stuff in the bed adds up quickly.


----------



## GoVols

I guess I'll be the dissenting opinion here. Look at the Tire Loading & Capacities sticker on the driver's side door post of your truck. It will give you the maximum payload capacity of YOUR truck with the installed options. That figure takes into account a 150 lb. driver, a full tank of gas and the installed options of your truck. Everything else you carry in your truck, pack in the bed and hang on the hitch will take away from that capacity. It is entirely possible that you may be within your towing capacity but be over your payload capacity, or GVWR, for your half ton truck.

You can start with the specs published on the Keystone web site, but those dry weights are the starting point, and they may not be accurate to your trailer. (They were 895 lbs off for my camper!) They also don't include the weight of propane, batteries, awning and other 'options', food, clothing, water weight, weight distribution hitch . . . . etc. I think you will find you will be surprisingly close to your GVWR.


----------



## Ghosty

I agree with GoVOLS - except that the sticker takes into affect a 150 pound driver and ONLY a 1/4 tank of gas... not full...

So I too am going to have to say NO -- no to it being safe and no to your truck surviving...

First -- it does not look as if that year and nomenclature came with a standard TOWING Package - so you have a regular transmission cooler... OUCH!! .. but upgradeable..

But that also means that you have normal brakes -- and you are about to tow nearly 6000 pounds... (its not the towing thats the problem -- but the STOPPING!!)..

According to FORD -- here are your specs -- Weights: gross vehicle weight rating 6336, curb weight 4679, gross trailer weight braked 6485 and max legal load 1656

Lets just take the MAX Legal load first -- 1656 .... multiply that by the NHTSA 80% Safety rule and that give you 1325. ... take 1325 and minus the tongue weight 600 = 725... minus the weight of 2 adults (300) = 400lbs .... minus a full tank of fuel (27*8=216) = leaves you only 184 that you can safely carry before you are over... and 184 is really not that much -- so by the time you throw in Beer, and clothes, a little more beer, etc etc -- well its getting close -- guess you could alwasy leave the extra clothes at home...

(Plus that final number of 184 does NOT take into consideration extra tongue weight from the hitch, propane, batteries)

So i guess if you just pull the trailer and load virtually nothing else in the bed of the truck you should be OK...

But i think you will be putting allot of strain on the 4.6 with 3.55 axle... but thats just me...

Now lets look at the Gross trailer Weight you can pull ... 6485 x 80% (NHTSA Recommendation) = 5188. Keystone says that the shipping weight is 5370 (I am going to bet that its much closer to over 6100) ... but anyway... even if you throw out the NHTSA recommendation... and forget that you may possibly have a regular size transmission cooler and a smaller engine -- i think you are going to definitely feel that trailer back there ... and yes -- I would be concerned about the SAFETY of towing it...

of course thats just me -- you will have folks that tell you that a Volkswagen can do it and GO FOR IT and have FUN ... but I would be concerned...

You need a bigger truck --


----------



## Airboss

skippershe said:


> It's nice that you live so close to Holman's and are able to get a really great deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be fine with the 25rss and your F-150...Just make sure to get a good hitch set up like the Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual Cam.
> 
> Keep us posted,


I don't know...your weights are kinda close.


----------



## hpapa4

Welcome to Outbackers! I pull a 25FBS with my 1500 Silverado Crew Cab. It has a small V8 like your Ford. I have had no problems with mine. As mentioned above, I will win no races, however, I have a weight distribution hitch with sway bar and I can travel the speed limit on levelish terrain. I usually pull around 60 mph though because I like that speed for feel and economy.


----------



## MJRey

Short answer yes but you'll be short on power and soon shopping for a new tow vehicle no matter what trailer you get. Our previous Expedition had the 4.6 & 3.55 axle ratio and it did okay but it struggled on hills and worked pretty hard even on level terrain. Fortunately unless you go on a long trip big hills shouldn't be a problem where you live. I tried a Superchip tuner which helped a bit but after a few years I traded for a newer Expedition with the 5.4 and 3.73 axle ratio. The only truck mod that I would consider if you have a 2wd truck is changing the axle ratio to 3.73 or 4.10. If you have a 4wd the cost of the change isn't worth it. Performance mods like intake, exhaust or computer chips will only make modest improvements that probably won't be worth the effort. Better to save the money for a different truck.


----------



## GoVols

Ghosty said:


> I agree with GoVOLS - except that the sticker takes into affect a 150 pound driver and ONLY a 1/4 tank of gas... not full...


Actually, both Ghosty and I are wrong on the Ford. I pulled this definition from the Ford website:

_Curb Weight: The weight of the vehicle including standard equipment, oil, lubricants and a full tank of fuel. Does not include optional contents or other optional equipment, the weight of driver, passengers or cargo_

And I found this illustration on the GM web site:

_*Payload Capacity*
Truck Without Trailer 
Now that you have an idea of body type, drive type and truck series, you need to confirm that the truck you have your eye on can handle the Payload Weight . Remember, Payload Weight is determined by the weight of occupants, cargo, options and additional equipment, and the Tongue Weight. 
To see if a truck can carry your load, follow this simple calculation: take the maximum weight the truck is rated to carry (GVWR) and subtract the weight of the truck itself. The weight of the truck unloaded is called Curb Weight . Your sales consultant will establish the vehicle's Curb Weight using his/her Data Book, or by referring to the shipping weight on the vehicle's invoice. Curb weight actually includes the weight of a full tank of fuel. Add an allowance for fuel when using the invoice shipping weight.

This leaves you with the remaining capacity free for carrying passengers and cargo.

Payload Capacity = GVWR - Curb Weight
Your Payload Weight should not exceed the Payload Capacity of the truck. Don't forget that the Payload Capacity lowers as you add any optional equipment - the more weight you add to the truck the lower the payload capacity.

Another way of assessing whether a truck can carry the load you need, is to look at the total weight of the pickup with everyone and everything in it - this is called the Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW).

*Danger: If GVW is greater than GVWR, then your truck is Overloaded!!

Overloading can seriously damage your truck and is dangerous for the driver and passengers.

A warning about Frame Strength

A truck is only as strong as its frame. Yet, often owners overload trucks or "beef" them up with oversize springs, tires and wheels. These kinds of modifications don't effectively change the Payload Capacity of pickup trucks because the other components of the truck, especially the frame, are rated to carry a specific maximum weight*._


----------



## Nathan

GoVols said:


> I agree with GoVOLS - except that the sticker takes into affect a 150 pound driver and ONLY a 1/4 tank of gas... not full...


Actually, both Ghosty and I are wrong on the Ford. I pulled this definition from the Ford website:

_Curb Weight: The weight of the vehicle including standard equipment, oil, lubricants and a full tank of fuel. Does not include optional contents or other optional equipment, the weight of driver, passengers or cargo_

And I found this illustration on the GM web site:

_*Payload Capacity*
Truck Without Trailer 
Now that you have an idea of body type, drive type and truck series, you need to confirm that the truck you have your eye on can handle the Payload Weight . Remember, Payload Weight is determined by the weight of occupants, cargo, options and additional equipment, and the Tongue Weight. 
To see if a truck can carry your load, follow this simple calculation: take the maximum weight the truck is rated to carry (GVWR) and subtract the weight of the truck itself. The weight of the truck unloaded is called Curb Weight . Your sales consultant will establish the vehicle's Curb Weight using his/her Data Book, or by referring to the shipping weight on the vehicle's invoice. Curb weight actually includes the weight of a full tank of fuel. Add an allowance for fuel when using the invoice shipping weight.

This leaves you with the remaining capacity free for carrying passengers and cargo.

Payload Capacity = GVWR - Curb Weight
Your Payload Weight should not exceed the Payload Capacity of the truck. Don't forget that the Payload Capacity lowers as you add any optional equipment - the more weight you add to the truck the lower the payload capacity.

Another way of assessing whether a truck can carry the load you need, is to look at the total weight of the pickup with everyone and everything in it - this is called the Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW).

*Danger: If GVW is greater than GVWR, then your truck is Overloaded!!

Overloading can seriously damage your truck and is dangerous for the driver and passengers.

A warning about Frame Strength

A truck is only as strong as its frame. Yet, often owners overload trucks or "beef" them up with oversize springs, tires and wheels. These kinds of modifications don't effectively change the Payload Capacity of pickup trucks because the other components of the truck, especially the frame, are rated to carry a specific maximum weight*._
[/quote]

Yes, read what the manufacturer states. I personally put no weight (hahaha) in the 80% rule of thumb. Let the manufacturer take care of factors of safety!


----------



## JWGO

I pull my 21rs with my 02 Ford f150 supercrew, but I have the 5.4 motor. I do use a wight distributing hitch but no sway attachments. I fill half the bed with wood and the other half with bikes, chairs and other things. With the 21rs the main storage is right in front of the trailor, So most of the weight in there. We are over loaded a little, but have no problem towing. We live at 500ft. and usually go over a 5500ft. pass to go camping, and it works hard to stay at 55mph

Go Ducks Bears suck

Ducks 48 Bears 32


----------



## dandel

I'll chime in with my short answer: No

Problem #1
Keystone rates that trailer at 5370 lbs but, based on real weighings mentioned elsewhere in this forum, the true weight, moderately loaded, will probably be around 6700 lbs.

Problem #2:
Ford gives you a tow rating based on an unladen truck. Your weight, your family's weight, your gear's weight, your dog's weight, all subtract from the tow rating.

Problem #3 (The Biggie):
The tow ratings give you a guideline based primarily on what the TV manufacturer believes the vehicle can tow without damaging mechanical systems. (Will the engine overheat? will the tranny fail? will the brakes fade?) These are all important to them because they have to cover the warranty, but what is really important to you is whether the rig is stable and safe. The key question is: what will happen if you are doing a safe 55 on a modest downhill grade in the middle of a fast sweeping curve, the roads are a just a little slick, and you suddenly need to get on the brakes?

If the trailer starts to pass you, that's when all of those times that the TV "did just fine" really don't mean much anymore. A little cushion on the tow rating ain't such a bad idea.

-Dan



buckeye campers said:


> Hi OB community, have been reading your forums and see you all just full of wisdom and so helpful
> 
> I live near Holman,s and fell in love with the 25rss. The dealer asssures us we can tow it, no problem. The maximun loaded trailer weight is 6,500 for my TV with an axle ratio of 3.55.
> 
> If not the 25 how about the 21 rs? I can pick up the 25rss now for a great price but have to order the 21 and wait 6 weeks.
> 
> We will tow mainly in southern Ohio, trips from 1 to 3 hours each way.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Linda and Allen


----------



## col. Sanders crew

buckeye campers said:


> Hi OB community, have been reading your forums and see you all just full of wisdom and so helpful
> 
> I live near Holman,s and fell in love with the 25rss. The dealer asssures us we can tow it, no problem. The maximun loaded trailer weight is 6,500 for my TV with an axle ratio of 3.55.
> 
> If not the 25 how about the 21 rs? I can pick up the 25rss now for a great price but have to order the 21 and wait 6 weeks.
> 
> We will tow mainly in southern Ohio, trips from 1 to 3 hours each way.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Linda and Allen


When we bought our Outback in 2003, we were trying to decide between the 25rss or 21rs. We loved both, especially the 25rss, but to be on the safe side, we ended up buying the 21rs. Better safe than sorry ! We have no problems towing the 21rs with our chevy silverado.


----------



## grambo

I had a 24ft TT that I pulled with a 150 with a 4.6, yes it would pull it and did ok until I hit a hill and it really slowes down. Make sure you have a good bake controller and a good trans cooler your trans will shift alot and get hot.


----------



## rascal

webeopelas said:


> Short answer is yes (however, the dealer will tell you you can pull the Eifel Tower if it sells a trailer), get a good weight distributing hitch with built in sway control, expect to go no faster than 60 mph.
> 
> Long answer is more complicated and depends on your payload capacities, Gross Combined Weight Restriction, Gross Vehicle Weight Restriction, etc.
> 
> We put about 1000 lbs of stuff in ours, so you could be just under your 6500lb limit if you load about the same. If you load to capacity, you will be over your tow rating. I will not get into the discussion of whether tow ratings are gospel or guideline.
> 
> The 21RS due to your 4.8 may be an easier pull for you, but your truck should handle the 25rss.


No it won't pull it, You need a F350 1 ton


----------



## loveland

First I want to thank everyone for your responses, they have kept me dreaming about what will happen when we pull the TT for the first time







with our TV. This is where we stand, tomorrow we are picking up the 08 25rs and getting the Reese hitch with sway bars installed.

Going camping at our local state park to start with that are close to home, within an hour. Will take it to scales as recommended also and ifwe have to will follow behind DH in another vehicle. He is an over the road trucker so know he will be cautious. And we have already started looking for a new TV. DH gets this wide eyed look of extreme happiness when he mentions going out and looking what deals we can find this Fall







!

We are a Ford family and get their A plan on a new vehicle. So that is where we will start. Taking it out camping on the 12-14!

Linda and Allen


----------



## Nathan

buckeye campers said:


> First I want to thank everyone for your responses, they have kept me dreaming about what will happen when we pull the TT for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with our TV. This is where we stand, tomorrow we are picking up the 08 25rs and getting the Reese hitch with sway bars installed.
> 
> Going camping at our local state park to start with that are close to home, within an hour. Will take it to scales as recommended also and ifwe have to will follow behind DH in another vehicle. He is an over the road trucker so know he will be cautious. And we have already started looking for a new TV. DH gets this wide eyed look of extreme happiness when he mentions going out and looking what deals we can find this Fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> We are a Ford family and get their A plan on a new vehicle. So that is where we will start. Taking it out camping on the 12-14!
> 
> Linda and Allen


Have a wonderful time!








Of course you should have mentioned that your DH wanted an upgrade anyway (of course what guy doesn't)!









As I said, I'm sure it will pull it, but it won't win races. Camping isn't about that anyway!!!


----------



## Sayonara

Good luck, be safe and Enjoy !!!
Congrats!


----------



## kbickers

We just purchased an 07 25RSS used. The guy we bought if from used a 4.6 powered Explorer to tow it. His wife said it towed well enough that she felt comfortable driving with camper in tow.

Your truck will certainly pull it, but you'll know it's back there in the hills for sure.


----------



## campmg

I'm not expressing an opinion either way. I'm wondering if you follow the 80% rule on weight guidelines, shouldn't you also get a trailer 80% of the suggested length? Instead of that shiny new 30 footer, they should only tow a 24 foot camper.


----------



## rnasah

I have a 25RSS and a '05 F150, 5.4L with Evolution programmer, flowmaster exhaust, and an K&N intake system. I'm sadly disappointed with the power and will not be happy until I get diesel F250. The truck is fine as far as load and braking, just no power!!! If you plan all your trips in areas less than 100 miles, you will be fine! Any longer and you will be exhausted from the drive and will feel like you just used up the truck. I just can't get used to doing 60mph like everyone recommends.


----------



## egregg57

Ghosty said:


> I agree with GoVOLS - except that the sticker takes into affect a 150 pound driver and ONLY a 1/4 tank of gas... not full...
> 
> So I too am going to have to say NO -- no to it being safe and no to your truck surviving...
> 
> First -- it does not look as if that year and nomenclature came with a standard TOWING Package - so you have a regular transmission cooler... OUCH!! .. but upgradeable..
> 
> But that also means that you have normal brakes -- and you are about to tow nearly 6000 pounds... (its not the towing thats the problem -- but the STOPPING!!)..
> 
> According to FORD -- here are your specs -- Weights: gross vehicle weight rating 6336, curb weight 4679, gross trailer weight braked 6485 and max legal load 1656
> 
> Lets just take the MAX Legal load first -- 1656 .... multiply that by the NHTSA 80% Safety rule and that give you 1325. ... take 1325 and minus the tongue weight 600 = 725... minus the weight of 2 adults (300) = 400lbs .... minus a full tank of fuel (27*8=216) = leaves you only 184 that you can safely carry before you are over... and 184 is really not that much -- so by the time you throw in Beer, and clothes, a little more beer, etc etc -- well its getting close -- guess you could alwasy leave the extra clothes at home...
> 
> (Plus that final number of 184 does NOT take into consideration extra tongue weight from the hitch, propane, batteries)
> 
> So i guess if you just pull the trailer and load virtually nothing else in the bed of the truck you should be OK...
> 
> But i think you will be putting allot of strain on the 4.6 with 3.55 axle... but thats just me...
> 
> Now lets look at the Gross trailer Weight you can pull ... 6485 x 80% (NHTSA Recommendation) = 5188. Keystone says that the shipping weight is 5370 (I am going to bet that its much closer to over 6100) ... but anyway... even if you throw out the NHTSA recommendation... and forget that you may possibly have a regular size transmission cooler and a smaller engine -- i think you are going to definitely feel that trailer back there ... and yes -- I would be concerned about the SAFETY of towing it...
> 
> of course thats just me -- you will have folks that tell you that a Volkswagen can do it and GO FOR IT and have FUN ... but I would be concerned...
> 
> You need a bigger truck --


 I agree 100 percent Ghosty. Another new member had a 1999 Ford with a 4.6l and was asking the same question about the 21. The info I found matches what you have said and is good, sound, safe advice. We all want those that want an Outback to have one if they can tow it or any other TT of their choice safely. We will do all we can to ensure you are set up properly, safely and soundly. Keep us informed. If possible, if you can afford it look at getting a 5.4L V-8. It will ensure you have more capacity and a safer tow.Eric


----------



## loveland

egregg57 said:


> I agree with GoVOLS - except that the sticker takes into affect a 150 pound driver and ONLY a 1/4 tank of gas... not full...
> 
> So I too am going to have to say NO -- no to it being safe and no to your truck surviving...
> 
> First -- it does not look as if that year and nomenclature came with a standard TOWING Package - so you have a regular transmission cooler... OUCH!! .. but upgradeable..
> 
> But that also means that you have normal brakes -- and you are about to tow nearly 6000 pounds... (its not the towing thats the problem -- but the STOPPING!!)..
> 
> According to FORD -- here are your specs -- Weights: gross vehicle weight rating 6336, curb weight 4679, gross trailer weight braked 6485 and max legal load 1656
> 
> Lets just take the MAX Legal load first -- 1656 .... multiply that by the NHTSA 80% Safety rule and that give you 1325. ... take 1325 and minus the tongue weight 600 = 725... minus the weight of 2 adults (300) = 400lbs .... minus a full tank of fuel (27*8=216) = leaves you only 184 that you can safely carry before you are over... and 184 is really not that much -- so by the time you throw in Beer, and clothes, a little more beer, etc etc -- well its getting close -- guess you could alwasy leave the extra clothes at home...
> 
> (Plus that final number of 184 does NOT take into consideration extra tongue weight from the hitch, propane, batteries)
> 
> So i guess if you just pull the trailer and load virtually nothing else in the bed of the truck you should be OK...
> 
> But i think you will be putting allot of strain on the 4.6 with 3.55 axle... but thats just me...
> 
> Now lets look at the Gross trailer Weight you can pull ... 6485 x 80% (NHTSA Recommendation) = 5188. Keystone says that the shipping weight is 5370 (I am going to bet that its much closer to over 6100) ... but anyway... even if you throw out the NHTSA recommendation... and forget that you may possibly have a regular size transmission cooler and a smaller engine -- i think you are going to definitely feel that trailer back there ... and yes -- I would be concerned about the SAFETY of towing it...
> 
> of course thats just me -- you will have folks that tell you that a Volkswagen can do it and GO FOR IT and have FUN ... but I would be concerned...
> 
> You need a bigger truck --


 I agree 100 percent Ghosty. Another new member had a 1999 Ford with a 4.6l and was asking the same question about the 21. The info I found matches what you have said and is good, sound, safe advice. We all want those that want an Outback to have one if they can tow it or any other TT of their choice safely. We will do all we can to ensure you are set up properly, safely and soundly. Keep us informed. If possible, if you can afford it look at getting a 5.4L V-8. It will ensure you have more capacity and a safer tow.Eric
[/quote]


----------



## loveland

buckeye campers said:


> I agree with GoVOLS - except that the sticker takes into affect a 150 pound driver and ONLY a 1/4 tank of gas... not full...
> 
> So I too am going to have to say NO -- no to it being safe and no to your truck surviving...
> 
> First -- it does not look as if that year and nomenclature came with a standard TOWING Package - so you have a regular transmission cooler... OUCH!! .. but upgradeable..
> 
> But that also means that you have normal brakes -- and you are about to tow nearly 6000 pounds... (its not the towing thats the problem -- but the STOPPING!!)..
> 
> According to FORD -- here are your specs -- Weights: gross vehicle weight rating 6336, curb weight 4679, gross trailer weight braked 6485 and max legal load 1656
> 
> Lets just take the MAX Legal load first -- 1656 .... multiply that by the NHTSA 80% Safety rule and that give you 1325. ... take 1325 and minus the tongue weight 600 = 725... minus the weight of 2 adults (300) = 400lbs .... minus a full tank of fuel (27*8=216) = leaves you only 184 that you can safely carry before you are over... and 184 is really not that much -- so by the time you throw in Beer, and clothes, a little more beer, etc etc -- well its getting close -- guess you could alwasy leave the extra clothes at home...
> 
> (Plus that final number of 184 does NOT take into consideration extra tongue weight from the hitch, propane, batteries)
> 
> So i guess if you just pull the trailer and load virtually nothing else in the bed of the truck you should be OK...
> 
> But i think you will be putting allot of strain on the 4.6 with 3.55 axle... but thats just me...
> 
> Now lets look at the Gross trailer Weight you can pull ... 6485 x 80% (NHTSA Recommendation) = 5188. Keystone says that the shipping weight is 5370 (I am going to bet that its much closer to over 6100) ... but anyway... even if you throw out the NHTSA recommendation... and forget that you may possibly have a regular size transmission cooler and a smaller engine -- i think you are going to definitely feel that trailer back there ... and yes -- I would be concerned about the SAFETY of towing it...
> 
> of course thats just me -- you will have folks that tell you that a Volkswagen can do it and GO FOR IT and have FUN ... but I would be concerned...
> 
> You need a bigger truck --


 I agree 100 percent Ghosty. Another new member had a 1999 Ford with a 4.6l and was asking the same question about the 21. The info I found matches what you have said and is good, sound, safe advice. We all want those that want an Outback to have one if they can tow it or any other TT of their choice safely. We will do all we can to ensure you are set up properly, safely and soundly. Keep us informed. If possible, if you can afford it look at getting a 5.4L V-8. It will ensure you have more capacity and a safer tow.Eric
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## loveland

This is where we are with another TV. Have found a 2003, expidition that is 5.8, v8 with a 3.73 and only 25,000 miles, and has the two package. Was used only for towing and they are now keeping their TT parked at a campground. They are asking 18,000.

We took it into our mechanic today and all checks out.

The only hickup is that it has the extended warranty, till 75,000 ,and we were told by the seller it could be transfered to us but when we checked with the dealer, the same one who sold us our F 150 to confirm the transfer, it could not be transferred and the seller would be getting 1,300.00 back and we could buy our own ex. warranty for 1,000. If we chose to. I dought we would.

But now the seller is telling us they will not change the price, because it is still a good deal.

We are paying cash and wonder if we should keep looking or snatch this up, even without the warranty.

I know many of you suggest a larger TV , but I have chatted with other 25rss on here and they have the same expy combination.

But DH keeps seeing F 250's and drooling so,,,,,,,who knows what we will end up with!

Taking it out with the f 150 to a local campground this weekend!

Linda


----------



## Lady Di

Why would the seller want the same price when he is getting a rebate on the extended warranty? Does he really want to sell?
I guess if that is still a fair price for the vehicle and it is what you want... Only you can decide.


----------



## kbickers

I towed our new to us 2007 25RSS home from the storage lot with my 2000 1/2ton Suburban 5.3 4x4 3.73s with tow package. I used equalizer bars and anti-sway bar. No probs and it towed great. I was lightly loaded but with just me, but overall it didn't feel much heavier than my 4500lb 21' boat.


----------



## MJRey

Sorry about the Expedition and too bad you live so far away from us. We've got the exact same truck, maybe even better w/DVD and load leveling suspension, and we plan to sell it in the next few weeks after our next trip. Ours has 60K miles but we still have the 6yr 100K premium Ford ext warranty. I was planning to offer the warranty as incentive to sell it faster but there is the option to cancel it and take the remaining value. Too bad thats what the other people chose to do for the one you wanted. Unfortunately once they got rid of the Ford ext warranty there's no way to buy the same warranty. No doubt the warranty you could buy the dealer was referring to is a non-factory warranty which is far less desirable in my opinion. I would keep shopping there are plenty of SUVs out there that people are looking to sell.


----------

